# My son doesn't speak English



## lonelyuser

Hi!
I sing in because I have problem and haven't any idea how to solve my it. I am mother of 4 years old son and couple months ago I moved to Canada from not english language country. My son has never had class in English and right know I am worry about his future. I know children are learning much quicker than adults but my son is very shy, calm and introvert. How to help him used to new circumstances? Should I send him to English class or he will learn by spending time with people at school?
Thank you


----------



## lonelyuser

I found that product and was wondering if someone was using it? http://learnquicktoday.com/spelling-words-well/


----------



## Linda on the move

Many schools have special programs for children who do not speak English. Check with your local public school and find out what they have, at 
what age he can start. He might be able to start in K4 right away. 

Even though he is quiet and shy, he will still learn. He will most likely learn to understand long before he is ready to talk in English, but he'll learn.

:Hug


----------



## HOMER

if your son do not speak English first of all check what is his interest according to his interest choose the school so that his shyness is removed and you have to take him outside of the house like park so that he interact with others and his shyness is removed then you send him to English coaching class.


----------



## pulcetti

You speak english right,? you can teach him the language starting with easy books of things he likes..then seing you interacting with people at the grocery story..at the restaurant etc..find stories about Canada..books...watch TV..and make friends!!! He will lear fast at the end English is part of your new everyday life


----------



## The

maybe you can try this way: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=lv.semantics.abcapp.en


----------



## Ethan M

I believe a mother is the best teacher to her kid. Since you know the English language, I suggest you start teaching your son. Try talking to him in English, tell him interesting stories in English and develop his interest in the language. As you said, children learn very fast. So, it shouldn't be a problem. Initially, he might find it difficult to interact with others but once he starts to pick up the language ( with your help), he will do fine


----------



## tempery

I have the same problem but I'm live in Ukraine


----------

